# Theft at Anoka county game fair



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

One of our premier call makers fell victum to some criminals this weekend at the Anoka County game fair in MN. Some idiots broke into Jeff Foiles personal vehicle outside his hotel. They made off with 4 of his own lanyards, calls, and over 120 legbands. they also took at least 2 Benelli SBE2's. Needless to say Jeff is ******. He has posted flyers all over this very popular event promising $5000.00 for information leading to the return of the gear. So if you see some idiot in a bar wearing bling that he cannot explain, contact Jeff through his website and give your local police a heads up. I would think all the legbands are traceable, the folks in Maryland should know who shot the birds with those bands. The guns should be easy to track and could really put someone in deep dung. Lets try to help Jeff since he has done so much for our sport.


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

good im glad!! ******************* and all the stuff he had will be the FED's soon so no worries there.

I edited this. There will be no personal attacks or name calling here.

MSG Rude


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

BodyCount said:


> and over 120 legbands. I would think all the legbands are traceable, the folks in Maryland should know who shot the birds with those bands.


I wonder if some of these are ones he got "parking"



> Lets try to help Jeff since he has done so much for our sport.


 :roll:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Guess it is true 'what goes around comes around"............. oke:


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

BodyCount said:


> So if you see some idiot in a bar wearing bling that he cannot explain, contact Jeff through his website and give your local police a heads up.


Is it me or is this statement a little ironic given the current circumstances foiles is dealing with?


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

Take it easy on me guys. I had no reason to suspect he was poaching when I made my original post. I have hoisted a few beers with Jeff in the past and I hunt "Legally" with one of his close friends. I was just trying to help the man out. I'm not happy with what he has allegedly done either. I'm sure he'll get what he is due.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Was at the Game Fair and saw the fliers on day 2, tis the s*its that somebody had to be that way about it, but my experience with Jeff at the show and the stories circulating now, I have to say karma comes around 2 times.

is game fair 2011 still going to be held at the ranch, alot of nasty rumors going around that they were going to move it??

:beer:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I thought the Armstrong Ranch were the ones that put on the game fair?


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

I hardly doubt it would be moved, unless they sold it. They own the land, own the conessions, get $8-10 per person(30,000-40,000 people), high vendor rental. Lots of money for 6 days a year.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Dirty shame.Two less SBE2s to bid on in the federal auction.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

duckp said:


> Dirty shame.Two less SBE2s to bid on in the federal auction.


Why?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

If they hadn't been stolen,the Gov would hopefully have taken them from the creep and auctioned them off. :beer:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

> Dirty shame.Two less SBE2s to bid on in the federal auction.


If all that he is accused of is true, I wouldn't put it past him to have set it up. "Hey buddy, break into my truck and take my SBE2s so the Feds can't get them."


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

he probably never paid for them to start with, but everyone that buys one helps support him and the rest like him.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Longshot said:


> > Dirty shame.Two less SBE2s to bid on in the federal auction.
> 
> 
> If all that he is accused of is true, I wouldn't put it past him to have set it up. "Hey buddy, break into my truck and take my SBE2s so the Feds can't get them."


My thoughts exactly. Good way to get rid of evidence.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

6162rk said:


> he probably never paid for them to start with, but everyone that buys one helps support him and the rest like him.


If thats your theory, than you better not buy ANY commercially made hunting/fishing items.


----------

